# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Mannen met de aandoening vroegtijdige zaadlozing

## Communicatiespecialist

Hoi,

Binnenkort start in Nederland een bewustwordingscampagne rond vroegtijdige zaadlozing, met als doel het taboe rond deze aandoening te doorbreken. Hiervoor ben ik op zoek naar mannen of partners van mannen die last van vroegtijdige zaadlozing hebben en bereid zijn hun ervaring te delen.

We begrijpen dat het misschien niet een onderwerp is waar je graag over praat, dus stuur gerust een privebericht.

----------

